# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  مقایسه پایگاه داده های موجود

## pesar irooni

سلام
چند وقت پیش وقتی که میخواستم دو DBMS ، مایکروسافت Sql server و PostgreSQL رو با هم مقایسه کنم به page جالبی تو wikipedia رسیدم که تمام DBMS های موجود رو از منظر هر خاصیت بررسی کرده بود.
اینجاست که ضعف و قدرت های یک پایگاه داده معلوم میشه. مثلا sql server تو زمینهOperating  system support ضعیفه و یا تو پشتیبانی تو تعداد فیلدها و رکوردها خیلی قویه.
پیشنهاد میکنم حتما یه نگاهی بکنید 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compari...gement_systems

----------

